# Lost with You



## purplebroccoli

Hey I am trying to translate an English song into Latin, so far so good, but I need a little help. I can't find the Latin word for "lost". Can someone please help me translate this phrase: 
"_Or am I lost, am I lost with you?"_

Thank you!


----------



## jazyk

Perditus - masculine.
Perditum - neuter.
Perdita - feminine.

Aut sunt perditus/perdita, sunt perditus/perdita tecum? 

It doesn't make much sense to me, though.


----------



## purplebroccoli

Okey thanks. I gave it a try before, and came up with: _"Autne defluxi, __defluxi tecum?"
_Defluxi = Perfect of defluere (Flow away) (1st form singular)
Does that make any sense to you?


----------



## jazyk

Only if you're talking about liquids.


----------



## brian

jazyk, did you mean: _Aut *sum* perditus/a, *sum* perditus/a tecum?_


----------



## jazyk

Yes, I did. Thanks for noticing it. I had probably been reading in Romanian before I wrote this.


----------

